# Online "Kit" Websites



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Feb 2005)

I lost a bunch of my links to online kit websites so in an effort I am starting a thread of the sites I have so far and encourage others to add current links to my thread in order to create a comprehensive online kit reference guide.

So to start if off here we go:

http://www.wheelersonline.com/2005Catalog/1-All-Products(1).asp
http://www.airsoftarms.com/
http://www.blackhawk.com/
http://www.canada-goose.com/products.html
http://www.davesarmysurplus.com/
http://www.kifaru.net/MG_TGhome.htm
http://www.superfeet.com/content/selector.html
http://www.batesfootwear.com/catalog/lifestylemain.asp?NavID=NEW&ST=
http://www.specopstech.com/st/
http://www.lightfighter.com/
http://www.mechanix.com/home.asp
http://www.swissarmy.com/
http://www.oakley.com/home/
http://www2.rstacticalgear.com
http://www.spectergear.com/
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/16/sesent/00
http://www.thefirestore.com/store/category.cfm?cID=540


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Feb 2005)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/goggles.html


----------



## meni0n (13 Feb 2005)

http://www.sealsactiongear.com


----------



## Grunt (13 Feb 2005)

www.practicaltactical.net


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Feb 2005)

http://www.adcofirearms.com/acc/magpul.cfm?page=
http://www.magpul.com/
http://www.botac.com/magpul.html
http://www.globaltactical.com/axami/shop.php?grd=163
http://www.optactical.com/
http://www.entrygear.com/default.asp
http://www.tacticalgearcommand.com/index_home.html


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Feb 2005)

http://www.eotech-inc.com/


----------



## Kal (13 Feb 2005)

http://www.tacticalshop.com/


----------



## Troopasaurus (14 Feb 2005)

www.dropzonetactical.com


----------



## Smamit /REG646 (14 Feb 2005)

http://www.smamit.co.il


----------



## D-n-A (14 Feb 2005)

http://www.essgoggles.com


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

http://www.specwargear.com/


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

http://www.londonbridgetrading.com/main.html


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

http://arenaindustries.com/flakjak.html


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

http://stores.skipjack.com/emdomusa/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

http://www.tigertactical.com/


----------



## D-n-A (14 Feb 2005)

http://www.eagleindustries.com/mainprod.asp?scv=0


----------



## Farmboy (14 Feb 2005)

http://www.tacticalassaultgear.com/

http://www.tacticalintervention.com/

http://www.ustacticalsupply.com/slings2.shtml


----------



## Kal (15 Feb 2005)

Don't know why I didn't think of this before. www actiongear.com  Plus they have their own 'kit list' which is pretty useful.....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Feb 2005)

http://www.botac.com/


----------



## TCBF (15 Feb 2005)

http://www.p-d-ent.com/pages/ourstore.html     P&D Enterprises, Edmonton, AB

http://www.wholesalesports.com                       Wholesale Sports

http://www.milarm.com/                                   MilArm


----------



## mudgunner49 (16 Feb 2005)

Give Logan a try at http://www.tacticaltailor.com/index.htm   He's the guy that makes all the nice CadPat stuff for Dave's Surplus.  Top-notch gear, I have a bunch of it and no complaints ever, after some pretty heavy-duty use.  Along with sites to check out, how about a heads-up if you see sites that you have had negative interaction with?  botach tactical has the worst customer service that I have ever experienced.  If anyone wants details, PM me and I will give them to you...


Blake


----------



## q_1966 (16 Feb 2005)

been mentioned in other threads, *Arktik, Its a british, ill look for the web address *Spelling may be wrong

EDIT: Its Arktis, http://www.arktisltd.co.uk/index1.htm

This is there North American Site: http://arktisusa.com/


----------



## Blackhorse7 (22 Feb 2005)

Check out this site for an alternative to Underarmour.   

www.insport.com

I found it while cruising militarymorons.com.   They sell the military line to non-United States military.   Apparently they have just been awarded a contract to make their military line for the US.

And while on the subject, www.militarymorons.com is an excellent site for finding new Gucci kit, and EXTENSIVE testing of said items.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Feb 2005)

http://geardo.com/


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Feb 2005)

http://www.hsgi.us/


----------



## q_1966 (26 Feb 2005)

http://www.specopsbrand.com/main.html

I like the better BDU Belt


----------



## COBRA-6 (8 Mar 2005)

www.tetragon.ca
www.snugpak.com
www.silvermans.co.uk


----------



## q_1966 (9 Mar 2005)

Gear for the $  privileged $  outdoorsman (Non-Military Application)
Note: All is Civi Outdoor Kit, though im sure you might be able to find something in OD or Black for a Military 

Patagonia: http://www.patagonia.ca
Columbia: http://www.columbia.com/
North Face: http://www.thenorthface.com/na/index.html
Mountain Equipment Co-Op: http://www.mec.ca/index.html
Mammut: http://www.mammut.ch/intro.asp
Helly Hansen: http://www.hellyhansen.com/index_flash.html
Arc'teryx: http://www.arcteryx.com/
Ice Breaker: http://www.icebreaker.com/product/index.asp
Black Diamond: http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/
Petzl: http://www.petzl.com/petzl/SportAccueil
Track 'n' Trail:  http://www.trackntrail.ca/index.htm
Mountain Safety Research: http://www.msrcorp.com/home.asp
Hanwag Boots: http://translate.google.com/transla...ag.de/&prev=/search?q=www.hanwag.de&hl=en&lr=
Outdoor Research: http://www.orgear.com/home/page/home
Leki: http://www.leki.com/html/home.asp
Five Ten: http://www.fiveten.com/product/index.htm
Mountain Hardwear: http://www.mountainhardwear.com/action/Intro;jsessionid=072774B80258FE90E8BBFAB8B45989B7
Salomon: http://www.salomonoutdoor.com/caus/
Rossignol: http://www.rossignolcanada.com/inde...&oidit=T001:3233c1a3367c2b098fad8b471af13b2c&


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Mar 2005)

If you want Snugpak kit, this is where to buy it:

http://www.johnbullclothing.com/

Significantly cheaper than buying from other online sites, even Canadian ones (Tetragon.ca I'm looking at you!)

Softie 9 Hawk @ johnbull is 72.95 pounds = 168.39 CDN + shipping + duty...
Softie 9 Hawk @ tetragon is $290 CDN + tax + shipping... 

Even with shipping from the UK and duty, I think there is a clear winner!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2005)

I appreciate the info but lets not turn this into a pissing match.


----------



## Quiet Riot (31 Mar 2005)

US Cav http://www.uscav.com/
Recently visited thier store in Kentucky, they have lots of kit at reasonable prices.


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (15 Apr 2005)

www.armyissue.com


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Apr 2005)

www.copquest.com

Have very good prices on many excellent brands (Hatch, 5.11, UnderArmour, Original SWAT, etc), just put in an order and realized I paid  too much before elsewhere...


----------



## Polish Possy (24 Apr 2005)

http://shopping.netsuite.com/opsgear

they have great stuff ...I bought a pair of tactical gloves from them


----------



## Farmboy (2 May 2005)

Canadian and almost ready to go.   ;D       http://oneshottactical.com/

      Dealer of Mike Millers Tactical Intervention Slings


----------



## q_1966 (10 May 2005)

http://www.khs-industries.com/infocenter/199+M52087573ab0.html


----------



## Farmboy (7 Jul 2005)

Here is an update on what we carry.

         http://www.oneshottactical.com/      

Tactical Intervention Specialists               http://www.tacticalintervention.com/

Tactical Assault Gear                    http://www.tacticalassaultgear.com/   

High Speed Gear                      http://www.highspeedgearinc.com/

WileyX                                  http://www.wileyx.com/products.php

American Tomahawk             http://www.americantomahawk.com/index.htm

Blue Force Gear                      http://www.blueforcegear.com/

Otis Technology                     http://www.otisgun.com/

Raber Gloves                           http://www.raberglove.com/products.html

Arktis                                        http://arktisusa.com/

Austia Import West     http://aiwl.net/austriaimport2/        (Great products for Gore-Tex boots/clothes)

 We also offer the option of having any medic pouch or pack sold to be filled with medic supplies (prices and product list on request)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jul 2005)

Thanks


----------



## genesis98 (29 Jul 2005)

RCR Kitshop----- http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=categories/index.php&catid=30
RCR Musem Kitshop------ http://www.rcrmuseum.ca/html/kit_shop/index.html
ppcli Kitshop----- http://kitshop.ppcli.com/
Signals---- http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/eng_foyer.html

Anybody know of any other online kitshops


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jul 2005)

Whats nbsp?


----------



## Farmboy (3 Aug 2005)

Don't know!  The more I tried to make it go away, the more it appeared.   :threat:


----------



## Sf2 (15 Aug 2005)

www.extremeoutfitters.us


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Aug 2005)

http://www.nalgene-outdoor.com/store/subcategory.asp?categorysubcategorycode=195


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Aug 2005)

www.davesarmysurplus.com


----------



## teddy49 (1 Oct 2005)

http://www.lightfighter.com/
http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/


----------



## Glorified Ape (4 Oct 2005)

Does anyone have a new link for www.davesarmysurplus.com - it appears to be broken.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Oct 2005)

http://www.potomacfieldgear.com/


----------



## Hmm donuts! (13 Nov 2005)

Has anyone have or tried out the Arktis marine battle vest or jungle vest (I've seen different names) the model #'s are 1601,1602 and 1604. If you have let me know.


----------



## Jay21401 (30 Dec 2005)

I've had good luck with Tacticalsight.com. Very helpful. Good prices too.



I bought theses items from them. 
[url]http://tacticalsight.com/wiley-gogglessunglasses-lens-package-p-44.html][http://tacticalsight.com/url]

I bought theses items from them. 
[url]http://tacticalsight.com/wiley-gogglessunglasses-lens-package-p-44.html  SG-1 Goggles
http://tacticalsight.com/aimpoint-comp-sight-p-28.html  Aimpoint  M2 Red Dot Sight
http://tacticalsight.com/eotech-holographic-sight-p-37.html  Eotech 552


----------



## Jay21401 (30 Dec 2005)

Sorry, I don't know what happened to the first two links for my last post. For some reason it it's highlighting the whole first half. This is the first time I've tried entering a hyperlink.

http://tacticalsight.com

http://tacticalsight.com/wiley-gogglessunglasses-lens-package-p-44.html
  Wiley X SG-1 Goggles/Sunglasses 2 Lens Package


----------



## Freight_Train (30 Dec 2005)

Anyone have a chance to use the arcteryx LEAF program?
http://www.arcteryx.com/leaf/index.asp


----------



## kyleg (2 Jan 2006)

Head on over to the LightFighter.net forums, there's a very thorough review of the new Arc'teryx ILBE system. Here's a link (you'll need to register to see the posts. Make sure you post an intro in the Crusader's Hall as well).

http://lightfighter.net/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/2756008371/m/1661000491

Bear in mind that this is the USMC issue stuff, which is slightly different from the version availble to the general public.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Laps (3 Jan 2006)

I've bought a few things at www.galls.com .  It's in the States (like most other places) so you often get hit for shipping and duty.  Had a good deal on my CamelBak BFM there.

Now, just to stir the pot a little...  Anyone knows of good CANADIAN sites?  (for those of you that placed the "  " beside their postings, thanks!!!)


----------



## kyleg (3 Jan 2006)

www.downrangesports.com

*Awesome* customer service, quite a few products from reputable brand names, and the *Lightfighter R.A.I.D. pack!!* I've had nothing but good experiences with them. They even paid for shipping because they were late getting my order out. Two thumbs up.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Farmboy (4 Jan 2006)

> Now, just to stir the pot a little...  Anyone knows of good CANADIAN sites?



http://www.oneshottactical.com/


 hmm donuts,

 We just got a couple of the Arktis 1604s in stock now and they look pretty good.


----------



## Canad1an (6 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> http://www.wheelersonline.com/2005Catalog/1-All-Products(1).asp


The first link doesn't work.


----------



## kyleg (7 Jan 2006)

They've changed their web address, it's now www.cpgear.com


----------



## Blackhorse7 (13 Jan 2006)

Frieght, I just got word that our local ERT team is going to buy some Arteryx stuff... I think the Alpha jackets.  I will pm you once they give them some field testing.


----------



## ICE Tactical (14 Jan 2006)

Check us out. We'll be an Army.ca advertiser very soon. All Canadian made. And the newest member of the CADPAT club. Our complete line: BDUs, nylon, fleece, softshell, and hardshell  will be available in CADPAT, as well as our other colors.

www.icetactical.com

Hobey


----------



## lets-go-rangers (25 Jan 2006)

WWW.soldier-gear.ca  has excellent kit and AWSOME prices compared to alot of the other online kitshops.
I have ordered kit from several places ( wheelers, anjous, etc) and you simply cant beat the prices for the quality of the stuff they have.
I am now a fan !  ....I guess it dosent beat getting issued it, but not all of us have that luxury.


----------



## Terry Rogers (26 Jan 2006)

Checkout this one, Ex-Army Rangers testing and selling high-end gear to Security groups and civilians. http://www.rangermade.us

Terry-


----------



## alta4crpgfv (26 Jan 2006)

For those of you in the west a great place & pricing to shop is www.celsurplus.com


----------



## MPSHIELD (14 Feb 2006)

I had this link to this company a long time ago, but lost it when my computer crashed. I found it again, thanks to someone on army.ca that mentionned it in one of their posts. They have some great gear.

http://www.tadgear.com/product_type.htm


----------



## lawandorder (27 Feb 2006)

Where can I get the Camelbak that the issue to operational troops?  I want one but can't get one issued right now because their in short supply.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Feb 2006)

Blaisboy this thread is to post Online Kit links not kit requests.


----------



## cadettrooper (3 Mar 2006)

Finally.... after half a month overdue www.aasurplus.ca has opened. they features surplus and Airsoft!


----------



## Jinxed (19 Mar 2006)

Hey, anyone know what's up with the PPCLI kit shop?  Been a few months since I placed an order, got a confirmation e-mail but no responses to inquiries since then, and no stuff   They closed down for now or something?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Mar 2006)

Did you try calling them?


----------



## Jinxed (20 Mar 2006)

Can't find a phone number for them, tried replying to an e-mail from them once, and tried the online "Contact us" form several times.  Anyone here from 1PPCLI or know what's up?  

By the way, if I should make a new thread for this, please let me know.


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Mar 2006)

Ranger Joe's www.rangerjoes.com

They have descent prices.


----------



## Jay21401 (31 Mar 2006)

Check out Tacticalsight.com. I have order a lot from them.
http://tacticalsight.com


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2006)

Jay,
I'm curious if you consider this an appropriate form of advertising?
If you wish to push your client please communicate with the site owner.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Daniel (6 Apr 2006)

We have been getting a number of hits and requests  from army.ca at www.rangermade.us we appreciate the interest and welcome new visitors. There will be a spring sale beginning mid month april, but right now we are still trying to get the site caught up with our field work as it is about 18 months behind. We are offering group discounts and you may contact for more information or if you are looking for a specific piece of equipment that we dont yet have on the site.


----------



## livinthedream (6 Apr 2006)

Love the idea, and have a cool site as well.  It even has stuff for the ladies.

www.rangerjoes.com


----------



## MikeL (17 Apr 2006)

Anyone actually done buisiness with ranger joes?

I've sent them a few emails, but they never reply to me ..


----------



## genesis98 (29 Apr 2006)

Is there anyway for a Mod to sort the links out between Canadian links and non-Canadian?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Apr 2006)

I think your list of Can would be about 5 companies.


----------



## Farmboy (17 May 2006)

Here are the Canadian ones off the top of my head:

http://www.oneshottactical.com/     ;D

http://www.dropzonetactical.com/home.html

http://www.cpgear.com/

http://www.tigertactical.com/

http://www.icetactical.com/

http://www.davesarmysurplus.com/

http://www.marstar.ca/ac-nylon/index.shtm

http://www.tetragon.ca/

http://www.sealsactiongear.com/

http://www.gorillasurplus.com/

http://www.fcsurplus.com/

http://www.armyissue.com/

 And that's for mostly gear, once you start adding in all the other places there are more.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 May 2006)

Thanks Farmboy.


----------



## Jay21401 (22 Jun 2006)

Bruce,
I'm not trying to push anything on anyone. When it is on topic I always mention and provide links to websites that I find to have good customer service. I feel that if I recieve good customer service from the places I order from the least I can do is mention the link to that place. There are all too many gear sites out there that never even bother to answer your emails(Like the "Ranger Joes"  site that the other contributor mentioned). All too many people complain about the bad customer service they receive yet some of those same people never think reward good service by mentioning that experience to others.
In the future I will refrain from doing that on your site if you like.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## glock17 (5 Jul 2006)

Here's a fairly recent addition to the Canadian kit dealer scene   www.911gear.ca   mostly law enforcement stuff.


----------



## little_mp (11 Aug 2006)

I think just about every site I can sure think of has been posted on here   ;D
One I didn't notice and sorry guys if I over looked it is
http://www.icetactical.com/
A US Army officer friend of mine showed me their kit he has a few pouches and such off there and it looks like pretty good stuff especially if anyone is looking for dump pouch or extra mag pouches and I hear their Modular vests are really liked so anyone going over seas might want to take that into consideration anyways make of it what you like>
Although serves no purpose with me right now on Ceremonial Guard  :
Cheers!

Oh and one more thing I forgot all of their kit is available in Cadpat


----------



## Farmboy (11 Aug 2006)

Here are the go to guys for anything medical.

 Gear, training, R&D these guys are top of the line  http://www.ctoms.ca/index.php


----------



## nxnwest (16 Aug 2006)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Whats nbsp?



nbsp when preceded by an ampersand "&" means 'new line' in Hyper Text Markup Language (HTML)


----------



## M Chenard (23 Oct 2006)

I think that you're mind\skills are also part of your "kit" so i would like to add these sites to the list


http://onpointtactical.com/
http://trackerschool.com/

I have not been to the schools YET but know of some who have, and I have taking classes from people who have taking many of Tom Brown's course, and its awesome lots of good knowledge.
Good luck with your kit's :threat:
Cheers
Martin


----------



## jdmoney (17 Nov 2006)

Well im looking through these forums because i want to know what to expect once i join.... This may be a stupid question but, with all this talk about "kits" does that mean that you have to buy your own gear?


----------



## Big Foot (17 Nov 2006)

jdmoney: you get issued your kit, however you may wish to suplement said kit with more suitable equipment if the situation dictates.


----------



## jdmoney (17 Nov 2006)

thanks for the info, i cant wait till i know what all the special lingo means


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Dec 2006)

Thats quite the list we go going... 

Pretty obvious, but didnt see it listed...

Camelbak:    
*http://www.camelbak.com/index.cfm*

I guess this ones a bit less know  ??? its a Canadian company... They don't make to much gear. They are mainly a distributor for various others such as Hatch, Blackhawk, Magnun, Surefire, etc....

R. Nicholls: 
*http://www.rnicholls.com   *


----------



## RangerRay (13 Jan 2007)

Anyone know what happened to Sgt. Bilko's?  Their link http://www.sgtbilkos.ca/ doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Yeoman (13 Jan 2007)

just so you guys are aware. just stay away from ICE tactical. from another website the people there have nothing but problems. they either a) don't get what they want (some have but it tooks months to do so) or b) it's almost impossible to get a refund (again some have, but it's taken months)
Greg


----------



## riggermade (13 Jan 2007)

Ranger

Sgt Bilko's is now Army Outfitters and he has a new store and his site is www.armyoutfitters.ca


----------



## RangerRay (13 Jan 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Ranger
> 
> Sgt Bilko's is now Army Outfitters and he has a new store and his site is www.armyoutfitters.ca



That was quick!  Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## PteGDD (14 Mar 2007)

http://www.opsgear.com/


----------



## Eric_911 (16 Mar 2007)

MikeL: I've tried to order from Ranger Joe's before, It didnt work out so well. In my experience, they were not very accomodating, and on top of that, they would not take Canadian issued credit cards. (and I'm not into mailing in cheques and waiting months for an order)

I know this link is already posted once here ( http://www.opsgear.com/  ), but I can definately vouch for this site, it is quite affordable, and very straight forward. Plus, for those eBayers out there, they take paypal.

Eric


----------



## nbsmith (7 Jun 2007)

For Kit and Equipment check out 911 Gear. www.911gear.ca 
They carry some kit..mainly police equipment and gear but good stuff.
The owners are cops and corrections guys good bunch of guys, knowledgeable and helpfull.
They give us the same  Law Enforcement Discount they offer major police Departments.

Check them out WWW.911GEAR.CA


----------



## nbsmith (7 Jun 2007)

Forgot to mention.
A lot of the sites mentioned on this thread are not Canadian these guys are....


----------



## vangemeren (7 Jun 2007)

nbsmith said:
			
		

> For Kit and Equipment check out 911 Gear. www.911gear.ca
> They carry some kit..mainly police equipment and gear but good stuff.
> The owners are cops and corrections guys good bunch of guys, knowledgeable and helpfull.
> They give us the same  Law Enforcement Discount they offer major police Departments.
> ...



They have been spamming me everyday for the last week. I have never searched for gear in life. I have not contacted these people in any shape or form nor have I even been to their site. I do not wish to receive emails from "www.911gear.ca". 

*Please take me off your mailing lists right now. *

Thank you.


----------



## sptnp (13 Jul 2007)

http://www.swisslink.com

We have been in business for 11 years searching all over the world for exciting Military Surplus finds.

We are located in beautiful Paradise Northern Ca and pride ourselves with giving the best customer service.

We have added modern camping supplies to our line-up as well as Military Antiques And Collectible, knives, body armor, optics, backpacks, BDU, clothing, parkas, boots, hats, helmets, first aid, survival gear, etc...


----------



## KevinB (7 Sep 2007)

kashj said:
			
		

> WWW.SOLDIER-GEAR.CA



Geez you would not be related to the company or anything eh?


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Sep 2007)

The Army.ca Conduct Guidelines (http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html) state the following:



> Professional Authors, Journalists, Retailers, Defence Contractors and Public Personalities
> 
> While authors, journalists, retailers, etc are encouraged to participate in the Forums, posts made for the purpose of self-promotion will be removed unless prior permission from the site owner has been granted. Interested parties should review the advertising options http://army.ca/internal/ offered by Army.ca for more information.
> 
> Employees of defence contractors or consultants who are or have been employed by a defence contractor are required to disclose their employment in their profile before posting in a thread related, in any way, to their business/product.



Because of the nature of this thread, it's difficult to sort out kit website support from satisfied users, and posts made for the purpose of "self-promotion".

If any of you espousing web-sites are affiliated with said website, come clean - and obtain permission from Mike Bobbit, as indicated in the first paragraph above.


Roy
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## medaid (11 Oct 2007)

I am affiliated to ICE as many of you already know.

I would like to say that the problems with ICE have been either dealt with or are in the midst of being fixed. I work for them as their Sales and Marketing guy, which means that I am a) The Guy that would ensure all your order are filled and b) I am also the guy that makes sure you are happy. 

For anyone who knows me can vouch for me that I take care of my troops. I bring that same concept and philosophy to selling tactical gear, to.. well TROOPS. Please consider us again.

www.icetactical.com


----------



## iwasthere (22 Oct 2007)

Maybe someone can help with this. I'm looking for a guy in Petawawa who does custom jobs, any help? He did a lot of them for 3-06.


----------



## riggermade (22 Oct 2007)

op_sec

PM sent


----------



## DesertVengeance (27 Oct 2007)

http://www.commandarms.com/ <--- Absolutely solid weapon mods for every situation/weapon
http://www.extremeoutfitters.us/ <--- like ranger joes... good all round site for knick knacks.
http://www.specialopswatch.com/ <--- Watches you could beat an elephant to death with.  A bit pricey, but my LED watch is so useful it's stupid and it's been through everything with barely a scratch.  

http://www.optactical.com/ <--- <3 Every brand of tactical gear you could want at the best prices anywhere.  Blackhawk, Tactical Tailor, Blackwater, Spec Ops, Spectre, Eagle, High Speed, and everything else under the sun.  Vests, pouches, packs, holsters.  Be prepared to assemble your dream rig.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/riflescopes.html <--- Leupold anyone?


----------



## spr_sldr (9 Nov 2007)

what are the pre requisits for goin onto logistik unicorp
i registered with my name and service number
and its says because of there data base i cannot register an account?


----------



## medaid (9 Nov 2007)

you need to be in for at least 1 year before you can register for the account.


----------



## spr_sldr (9 Nov 2007)

seen
thank you, lol 1 month to go


----------



## GUNS (9 Nov 2007)

Ducky, only 11 months.  ;D

I was longer on a message.  :warstory:


----------



## sam305 (17 Mar 2008)

add this one 

http://www.camstickcanada.com


----------



## danchapps (17 Mar 2008)

Mallard said:
			
		

> what are the pre requisits for goin onto logistik unicorp
> i registered with my name and service number
> and its says because of there data base i cannot register an account?


Try again to log in. You can register anytime after being in for a few weeks,  they simply need time to process the new recruits info.



			
				MedTech said:
			
		

> you need to be in for at least 1 year before you can register for the account.


Not true. The initial point issue is 67 points, and 200 more are added at the beginning of the new fiscal year.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Not true. The initial point issue is 67 points, and 200 more are added at the beginning of the new fiscal year.



Not true.


----------



## medaid (17 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not true.



Minimal is 200 and it goes up pending on your operation status as an office worker  ;D


----------



## danchapps (17 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not true.


How so? My initial was 67. 

As well from their site:
"On 1 April 2007, all Clothing Online members received their annual 200-point Tier II allocation"

Now I could be misinformed about the tier levels. In fact this is probably where you are correcting me. However, it is my understanding that if the person that asked this was in basic in November (when they posted) then it would be the same for them. There are always variables I guess.


----------



## sigtech (27 Mar 2008)

I am have been hunting for a good bug bar, I freaking react very badly to bug bites OK  :crybaby: done. 

I served with a guy that had one made with a top, bottom and a full zipper system, I think he had the issued on reworked with a new top tougher tie points and had a bottom put on it. I should of found out where he had it done but I have been hunting ever since. 

Does anyone know where I can get a good bug bar system? Something that I can zip myself into


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Apr 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0034805516987a.shtml

Google : "tent cot" or "cot tent"



has anyone here dealt with DS Tactical in terms of their mil discount? The site says you need to provide your mil ID but that's hard to do from Pet.....or Afgh. ;D


----------



## medaid (26 Apr 2008)

Just tell them who you are which regt, what you need. Failing that PM me and I'll tell them.


----------



## Petra (1 Jun 2008)

has anyone come across a CADPAT camel pack? They don't issue those do they? If not, can you purchase them at a canex when you do BMQ?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

Petra said:
			
		

> has anyone come across a CADPAT camel pack? They don't issue those do they? If not, can you purchase them at a canex when you do BMQ?



Why dont you just take one thing at a time........


----------



## Petra (2 Jun 2008)

Just curious...I know some people who have had hydration problems on BMQ, and so I just thought, since I'm doing it in the summer, I'd look into it. 

I look at it this way. If I have it, I can use it if I need it, or I can put it away. If I don't have it, I can't.


----------



## danchapps (3 Jun 2008)

They do issue 2 canteens, which is more than enough water between refill stations.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2008)

Does Dave's Army Surplus/DS Tactical still exist? The website is either not functioning or I'm having a DIN issue.


----------



## RCR Grunt (11 Jun 2008)

Dave's still exists, but the site does not work on the DIN.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> Dave's still exists, but the site does not work on the DIN.



Thanks tons. I'll try again from home.


----------



## medaid (12 Jun 2008)

They exist  I go there many a days


----------



## Loachman (12 Jun 2008)

Yup - I could get into their site from home.

A bit out of my way for a real visit though.


----------



## jacksparrow (3 Dec 2008)

Anyone know where to get a proper backpack online, not the canex type but the deploying kind?


----------



## dangerboy (3 Dec 2008)

Do you mean the issue small pack?


----------



## RCR Grunt (3 Dec 2008)

Camelbak makes a decent assault pack, ATS makes a nice one as well.

http://www.atstacticalgear.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=ST-1063

Coyote brown is in stock, buy one while you can!  I like the molle on it, allows you to customize to your hearts content.  I bet if you looked real hard you could find enough Arid CADPAT pouches to cover the whole pack.  That would totaly max out your CDI and LC factor.


----------



## jacksparrow (3 Dec 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Do you mean the issue small pack?



yeah, just something to fit gym stuff like running shoes, clothing, water bottles and all that in a camo style. The one in the pic above is ugly


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Do you mean the issue small pack?





			
				jacksparrow said:
			
		

> yeah, just something to fit gym stuff like running shoes, clothing, water bottles and all that in a camo style. The one in the pic above is ugly



Got to Base Clothing and get one issued (unless you are not entitled to it)


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Got to Base Clothing and get one issued (unless you are not entitled to it)



In some locations this item is for Operational Issue only.    ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In some locations this item is for Operational Issue only.    ;D



Was not aware of this George, thx.


----------



## gaspasser (3 Dec 2008)

Not sure if this is a good place to ask this, but...the army guys here at work have the "mortor gloves" which make fantastic driving gloves. I'm AF and they are not on my "scale of issure".   I can not exchange my green pilot gloves,   :'(  nor my brown ones...my question is, how can I get the mortor gloves issued, or in a round about way, has anyone seen them in the surplus stores.  
Desperately seeking good driving gloves..  :crybaby:
Regards, BYTD


----------



## RCR Grunt (4 Dec 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> The one in the pic above is ugly



Blasphemy!



			
				BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is a good place to ask this, but...the army guys here at work have the "mortor gloves" which make fantastic driving gloves. I'm AF and they are not on my "scale of issure".   I can not exchange my green pilot gloves,   :'(  nor my brown ones...my question is, how can I get the mortor gloves issued, or in a round about way, has anyone seen them in the surplus stores.
> Desperately seeking good driving gloves..  :crybaby:
> Regards, BYTD



I'll trade you a set of new mortar gloves for a new set of brown pilots gloves.


----------



## Eric_911 (4 Dec 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is a good place to ask this, but...the army guys here at work have the "mortor gloves" which make fantastic driving gloves. I'm AF and they are not on my "scale of issure".   I can not exchange my green pilot gloves,   :'(  nor my brown ones...my question is, how can I get the mortor gloves issued, or in a round about way, has anyone seen them in the surplus stores.
> Desperately seeking good driving gloves..  :crybaby:
> Regards, BYTD



Pretty sure the Mortor gloves arent anti-static, so you probably wont see many of them in A/F hands on an A/F base. From what I've seen, Army bases will issue their drivers pretty much whatever gloves they want: Mortor Glove, CVC Glove (my Fav), TCG, CWWG... Probably everything except Flight gloves.

Pretty much all depends on where you are. Next time your on TD or just visiting near an Army base, swing in to clothing and ask for them. Worst they could say is no. But they probably wont. 

I havent actually met that many people that love the mortor glove. Because of the fleece on the inside, as soon as your hands start to sweat, they slip around on your hands when you're doing any manual work. They also fall apart pretty quickly under daily use. Especially in the hands of a trucker. 

Plus... Flight gloves are FR (Fire Retardant), and a little bone of contention for me: I keep on hearing that the Mortor glove (Not FR) is replacing the CVC Glove (FR).... What gives? If a requirement existed at some point for Combat Vehicle Crewmen to have an FR glove, why replace it with a non-FR love? Grr... 8 seconds of fire protection is better then instant melted polyester on your skin.

I'm pretty sure when the novelty wears off, you'd undoubtedly go back to the flight gloves. IHMO, most Army dudes in your shoes would opt for the flight glove over Mortor glove any day.

Edit: [/hijack]

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Fusaki (4 Dec 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> yeah, just something to fit gym stuff like running shoes, clothing, water bottles and all that in a camo style. *The one in the pic above is ugly*



You're ugly.


----------



## PACRESGRU (4 Dec 2008)

Encloseable modular sleep systems for military, safety and expeditionary applications:

http://www.pacresgru.com/

If the images do not load, hit refresh and they will - why our site does this, no one seems to know.

Click on "MIL", then on whichever system you would prefer. Most are interested in the A1ME. The MFPS is a Multi Function Poncho System.

All pricing is currently in US dollars because the unstable Loonie and the fact that the majority of components come from other NATO Countries, mainly the US, means that we'd be changing the pricing daily, so, US dollars it is until the Loonie comes back to at least 90 cents on the US dollar.

Also due to the current economic situation, and beyond our control, we can only proceed to fill orders of 100 units in total or accumulated (make sense?), this is due to severe economic meltdown in the US where we purchase our laminated fabric. Too, there are no companies in Canada certified to laminate Sympatex Reflexion, and ALL lamination companies will tell you that to laminate anything less than 1,000 yards means that they cannot guarantee quality of lamination, and the last thing you want is a sleep system that delaminates when you're in it. I used to think this was a bogus excuse until I watched a $360,000 tri-laminating machine totally botch a 500 yard run - in about 9 seconds. Laminators typically factor in an extra 10% to the order and write-off the first 5% and the last 5% as non-useable. So, if we put in an order for 1,000 yards, they'll run 1100 yards and scrap 100 yards.

Purchases can be made onsite via PayPal. Colours are currently Green Alpha or Coyote Tan. We've asked Ottawa for permission to use CADPAT, but nobody there seems to know who has the authority to allow us.

The DriStore bag can be purchased separately, but only via direct email to us. If you wish to see it in person we can work out a "Try-Before-You-Buy" program. If you're based in Edmonton, check in with WO Del Badiuk with the 408th THS. He has two.

If you have questions and or comments, please don't hesitate to contact me here or through our web site.

PACRESGRU


----------



## Canadian Mind (21 Mar 2009)

PACRESGRU said:
			
		

> Purchases can be made onsite via PayPal. Colours are currently Green Alpha or Coyote Tan. We've asked Ottawa for permission to use CADPAT, but nobody there seems to know who has the authority to allow us.



Talk to Matt_ Fisher. His stuff comes in CADPAT, ACU, and assorted other patterns, but no MARPAT... He might be able to help you find who you need to call.


----------



## LittleMagellan (19 Jun 2009)

Don't know if these were posted yet, I'm on dialup so I didn't want to waste the hours it would take for me to go through 10 pages.

Arc'teryx has a law enforcement and military site up, http://leaf.arcteryx.com/ ... which has some pretty sweet stuff.

As well, there's an oakley website for law enforcement and military, https://www.oakleyforces.ca/


----------



## wallbanger (2 Jul 2009)

Here's a link you may find useful for McMillan stocks. www.jwprecision.ca.

John


----------



## Biathloneil (4 Jul 2009)

Canadian Stocks 
http://www.robertsoncomposites.com/htmlfiles800/RobertsonComposites800.html


----------



## Fogle (15 Dec 2009)

www.logistikkunicorp.com
lol


----------



## Tollis (14 Aug 2012)

Didn't see this one on there   https://oakleyforces.ca/  Military and emergency services personell get a decent discount on select Oakley items.


----------



## riggermade (14 Aug 2012)

www.warriorgear.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2012)

Seems to have quite the array of straps, buckles, belts and similar bits of stuff....
http://www.strapworks.com/default.asp


----------



## prkralex (12 Jul 2013)

Thx Sheep

I really liked most of the links that you posted. They are very helpful. specially http://www.lightfighter.com/

I also found 1 more kit website that sounds cool to be:

http://www.army-technology.com/contractors/

Check it out


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2013)

Stay away from SJ Hardware in Belleville. Horrible communication


----------



## UnwiseCritic (9 Aug 2013)

http://kitshop.ppcli.com/Kitshoptest1/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8&zenid=0238e0ec028a990f8390ddc80b6d03eb

Not so much "kit", but I remember a few years back they mentioned they were going to offer a book for the 100 year anniversary. From my understanding it was going to be a coffee table book, anyone know if there is still a plan in motion for this? If I get the chance I'll pop by the kit shop when I'm in Edmonton. But that could be awhile.


----------



## Noble6 (14 Aug 2013)

http://warriorgear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=11 just wondering if this molle style rig is generally accepted during exercises? I'm sure it differs from unit to unit but it seems to fit all the requirements!


----------



## MikeL (14 Aug 2013)

Noble6 said:
			
		

> http://warriorgear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=11 just wondering if this molle style rig is generally accepted during exercises?



Depends on the unit. I highly recommend not buying any gear until you have some time in a unit and find out what the unit rules are on it(plus get some experience with the issue kit to see what you like or don't like). Also take a look around and see what non issue gear others are wearing, ask them why they like it over the issue gear and if you can try it, etc.



			
				Noble6 said:
			
		

> but it seems to fit all the requirements!



What would those requirements be?


----------



## Noble6 (14 Aug 2013)

absolutely, I won't be spending a dime on anything until I complete BMQ.. just curious is all. And now that you ask.. I'm not sure really what the req's are other than being the right cadpat. >.< Thanks for the info!


----------



## dzone (22 Nov 2013)

here is another online kit website to check out http://shop.rampartcorp.com/


----------



## Chispa (26 Mar 2015)

Depends on the Regiment etc., some reserve units, once you’ve been there for some years and rank I seen them wear US MOLLE gear, in most cases you must wear CF issue gear, however was advised by those that served in the sand box, if it can be seen all was good. That online kite for civilian use is not recommended, rubbish, mostly burn and Fry gear nor IR reflective, (more like deflective, can't be seen by IR). 

Buy only US Army etc issue gear, the real deal, just recived for X-Mass P,  4 USMC issue PUG's.


U.S. Marines seek high-tech undergarments.
http://www.zdnet.com/article/us-marines-seek-high-tech-undergarments/


----------

